# Why the wait mods?



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I have sent a pm to two different mods requesting access to the confidetial reports 4 days ago. Do I not qualify? What hoops do I have to jump through? Maybe they are all fishing. Please get back to me on this thanks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe the ones you sent the request to were out hunting or fishing. I took care of it, your in. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

What about me? Can I get in?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you Smitty!


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Any chance I can get in now?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Hansen.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you SilverSmitty!


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

can i get..


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

... in too?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Werbs: You're in . Have fun. Al.


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

THANKS AL!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

